# Vinyl to ? MP3



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi all

I am sure a few of you have done this so advice, as always, appreciated.

I have just dug out my albums - I haven't listened to them since my turntable died during a move some years ago. I always preferred them - more tactile or something, album sleeves are much more interesting than CD cases.

New turntable on the way.

What I would like to do is to convert vinyl to something that I can store on computer and transfer to some kind of player. I'm not really familiar with what is available.

Problem: computer has no inputs to take output from amplifier. Is there anything than can use a spare USB socket or one of those other empty multi pin socket things? If not then er that'll be the end of that little scheme.

Thanks

Simon


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Wrong forum sorry.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Si,

Have a look in the Argos catalogue, they do a Soundblaster MP3+ which uses the USB port on the PC, just plug your line-level audio source into the supplied box and its all done for you, It even has a optical input/output for MD players.

I just bought one, its good.

Roger


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Sounds just the job Roger, thanks!



> your line-level audio source


My turntable or output from amp?

Simon


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Si, Does your amp have a pre-amp output, or a seperate output for cassette or tape deck?


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

It is a Denon, it only has 2 outputs, PB and REC, the rec goes to my MD recorder, the PB is unused. It has phono inputs.

Si


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

If they suit the MD, should be OK, youre looking for the samme audio level as you would feed into a tape deck or similar,,,usually phono sockets.

Check their website www.creative.com its under MP3+...also comes with good software.

If, like me, you need to catalogue your collection, I can point you to some good automated software for that as well.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Roger: I believe I'll have me one of those Soundblasters.

I don't have a massive collection now (120 albums or so on vinyl) so cataloguing not really needed.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

OK Si,

Its a good piece of kit with good software.

If you do feel the need to catalogue, let me know and I will let you know where the software is.

I catalogued about 400 Cd,s in a few hours, rather that weeks of endless typing.

All the best

Roger


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Soundblaster installed without problems (except having to get a USB port replicator as well due to very crap computer). Thanks for the recommendation and advice Roger.

Await turntable! Today apparently... Little Feat albums on standby.

Question 1: what is the PB output on my amp for?

Question 2: well the software that comes with this thing seems very extensive but what the f do I do with it?

Q3: What is that Y splitter cable for?

Simon


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Si,

Glad all is well.

questions:-

1/Creative mediaSource player is your general purpose MP3 file player, similar to winamp / MS mediaplayer etc

2/Creative Graphic Equaliser allows you to tailor the sound to your liking ie boost or cut various parts of the audio spectrum, handy to add a littles bass or treble etc

3/Creative speker setting allows you to set up the system to suit the speaker system on your PC

4/Surround mixer allows you to adjust the level of your various input sources, ie you can mix signal from you amp with audio from your MD etc

5/EAX console allows you to add various effects, ie auditorium, studio, cathederal etc (this is an aquired taste!!)

6/ Wave studio (for some reason this wont work on my system) is software that allows you to edit your audio file, for example you could cut out or add or repeat parts of the track, its like a musical word-processor.

7/ The Y splitter allows people with only mini-jack leads as supplied with some soundcards, to connect to the phono sockets on the MP3+ box.

Have fun..( Little Feat eh!!!) rock music ended in 1967!! now watch me get flamed!!

Roger


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Sorry to take so long to reply Roger, thanks for all the advice. I really haven't had time lately to play with this and need to get a new cartridge for the turntable rather than take a chance with the one thats on it. I'll report back at some point!

I still dont understand the purpose of the PB output is actually for; does it only give an output when you are recording on MD etc?


----------

